
Is There a CS Self-Study Curriculum with Only Projects? - mkiisa
I am looking for a good and rigorous CS curriculum similar to the one here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com&#x2F;, but it would only involve different projects. Like each project would  give you rigorous knowledge&#x2F;skills of different subjects in CS (Algorithms, data structures, computer architecture, OS, networking, databases, cryptography, OO programming, languages, ML etc. etc.) Can you recommend any projects or a curriculum with such projects?
======
piyushahuja
I think you'd find this list useful: [https://github.com/danistefanovic/build-
your-own-x](https://github.com/danistefanovic/build-your-own-x)

